# How much does my salt weigh?



## old poi dog (Jul 1, 2010)

Aloha,

I sometimes like using Morton Kosher Salt and other times Diamond Crystal Kosher salt.  Can someone provide me the weight in grams of a cup of Morton Kosher Salt as well as the weight of a cup of Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt?  I'm trying to get my salt levels equal when interchanging salts in my rubs and hopefully soon,..... Bacon Cure.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 1, 2010)

Diamond crystal kosher weighs 142g per cup, Morton's weighs 218g.  I haven't actually tried to weigh out a cup. so I can't swear to the accuracy.  I could weigh out a cup of Morton's for ya later if no one else chimes in.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2010)

Now I have some kosher salt and regular salt too. But I can weight them but if you are making some bacon I would hope that you already have a scale. You need one for cures are nothing the mess with without one.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 1, 2010)

Aloha Dan McG and mballi3011,

I already have a scale but I've heard different numbers as to what a cup of each should weigh and I am confused.  I've read  that a cup of Morton's is just under 8 ounces and Diamond Kosher is about 4.8 ounzes per cup.  I need the equivalent in grams as my scale does grams.  Thanks


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 1, 2010)

[h2]*1 gram = 0.0352739619 ounces*[/h2][h2]*1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams*[/h2]
*here you are convert!!*

*Google has a calculator you can enter the OZ and it will calculate the grams.*

Good smoking and Q's on the bacon


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Everyone,

Hope to get some Q's up in 10 days....


----------



## cheapchalee (Jul 17, 2010)

Do recipies call for grams or just TBL & TSP, or cups or variations there of.  I would think that if both were Kosher salts that a cup would be a cup, un like Kosher versus table salt.  Curious minds like to know.  With the volums of these 2 salts being almost double from one to the other, I would think you would have some real salty meat if you use 2 cups instead of one.

Chalee


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 17, 2010)

CheapChalee said:


> Do recipies call for grams or just TBL & TSP, or cups or variations there of.  I would think that if both were Kosher salts that a cup would be a cup, un like Kosher versus table salt.  Curious minds like to know.  With the volume of these 2 salts being almost double from one to the other, I would think you would have some real salty meat if you use 2 cups instead of one.
> 
> Chalee


weight and volume are totally defferent. The weight of the volume of the two is what makes the two kosher salts different. I guess one has more air per cup then the other.  If you want to make a recipe over and over you had better use weights not volume measurements and grams is more finite then ounces. my two cents.

And like Chalee asked, without using a weight measurement you can end up with some salty or unsafe meat if you switch salts.


----------

